# Zapco C2K 6.0



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

I'm selling three Zapco C2K 6.0X; buy it now price is $525 OBO.


Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay
Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay
Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Price drop to $500 each. Contact me through this forum and I'll waive US shipping costs for DIYMA members!

Great condition on these amps. Each amp only drove one pair of front stage drivers so the amps were never abused. I know I'm a new member here but I've been a member at Sound Domain, Termpro and Zapco forums in the past. Serial numbers are listed in the auction so you all can verify authenticity yourselves.

C'mon guys, I want this stuff sold so I can finish buying pieces for my G8 install. Don't force me to re-re-list them. :\


----------

